# Muzzy season 2020



## mmtchell

Just thought I'd start off by saying goodluck everyone this weekend, something special about the smell of black powder ..I always look forward to this season,,, I passed up a few bucks so I can hunt this great weekend....


----------



## kruggy1

Good luck to you as well, stay safe. Hope i get a chance at a nice doe, last try for me...lol


----------



## floater99

I always enjoyed our muzzy season we used to hunt Ashtabula for this season now we hunt morgan cty I still miss our early muzzy season


----------



## garhtr

I'll be out looking for a buck at least one maybe two days but it's tough to put the duck decoys away.
Looks like I got enough gun 









Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## sherman51

good luck to all you guys.
sherman


----------



## mmtchell

Yep , I hunt aep so its public and buck only now ,,,,, would love to harvest a doe but I lost 2 properties on private property to out of state leases,,


----------



## bobk

Good luck everyone hunting. Pulled cards today and found 4 bucks that have dropped bone.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Good luck everyone hunting. Pulled cards today and found 4 bucks that have dropped bone.


Bad news for me, I'm planning on hunting public 
Good luck and Good hunting


----------



## mmtchell

Could be good news ,, buck only keeps alot of people away


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

mmtchell said:


> Yep , I hunt aep so its public and buck only now ,,,,, would love to harvest a doe but I lost 2 properties on private property to out of state leases,,


Have the deer numbers picked up at all at AEP? I love that area. plenty of room to wander but the deer were getting scarce last I hunted there.


----------



## mmtchell

Been there the last 3 years and I heard stories from other hunters that have hunted their 10 plus years and it's not as good as they said it used to be ,, was there Monday of gun season and if the amish didn't hunt it there wouldn't be any one else in the woods, and didn't see many of them either,, and it's just huge ,, lots of room ,,


----------



## CHOPIQ

Unclemike, AEP lands south of Zanesville is where I do most of my hunting. Hunted there over 20 years now. This year was the worst Ive seen in all them years. As stated the Amish do massive drives during shotgun season. The deer population is very low. There are deer to be found there but nothing like it used to be. During the rut the place is over ran with the Amish and out of state hunters. I saw three out of state hunter license plates for every one in state.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

CHOPIQ said:


> Unclemike, AEP lands south of Zanesville is where I do most of my hunting. Hunted there over 20 years now. This year was the worst Ive seen in all them years. As stated the Amish do massive drives during shotgun season. The deer population is very low. There are deer to be found there but nothing like it used to be. During the rut the place is over ran with the Amish and out of state hunters. I saw three out of state hunter license plates for every one in state.


Thank you for taking the time to respond. I was afraid of that. Boy those were the days 25 years ago there. Great deer population. Had the state taken action sooner it would still be great. I wonder if the new buck only after gun season regulation will be enough. They should go buck only All season for a few years on some of these public areas.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m headed down to my camp In coshocton county tomorrow. Was planning on staying till Tuesday but my hunting partner was unable to get time off work. So I guess we will just hunt Saturday and Sunday. I thought about staying and hunting solo but then I’m reminded of a similar situation a few years ago when he left early and I ended up shooting one that died where I couldn’t get my quad to it. Shot didn’t go as planned Took me 4.5 hours in the dark just to get it to where I could load it up. Middle of nowhere half hour from anywhere no cell service. I told myself never again that was more trouble than it was worth. I’ll just suck it up and go home early. 

Still looking for a buck.
Had friend friend go over and pull my cards I was happy to see that 4 of the 6 bucks ive been watching made it through shotgun and are hanging around. Hopefully one of them shows up . If I don’t get a crack at them Sunday doe will be added to the hit list. Best of luck to those headed out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

garhtr said:


> Bad news for me, I'm planning on hunting public
> Good luck and Good hunting


As usual here the small racked boys haven’t shed yet but most of the mature bucks have dropped their antlers. I think binoculars are a must this time of year. 
Good luck!


----------



## Junebug2320

Headed to club property near Egypt Valley to fill one of two tags left. Weather looks like crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> As usual here the small racked boys haven’t shed


I certainly ain't to proud to shoot a small buck  A small fork- horn would suit me fine.
I've actually got some private to hunt but we weren't gonna take any more deer there but I might change my mind and bow hunt a little in mid Jan if muzzleloader is unsuccessful. If not I can beg deer steaks from my friend, he and his son have a full freezer.
Good luck, be safe N good hunting.


----------



## Redheads

Love muzzloader season just wish it would be cold like it should be.

Although i do not plan on harvesting another deer i do plan on going and spending the time with friends.

Good luck


----------



## Muddy

I’m done killing deer for the year, so I’m going to take a friend out and I’ll let him be the shooter. I went out yesterday to touch up the brush on the blind and put a second chair in it. I’m excited to get back out after the deer even if I’m just armed with binoculars.


----------



## bulafisherman

Iam excited to get out, have always enjoyed the blaçkpowder season. My boys and I have put several in the freezer this year so far. I missed a 150 inch buck in Nov that one of my sons got a week later. Have a lot of deer here in Ashtabula co but iam going to go hunt AEP Mon and Tues just to hunt some different ground. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Tbomb55

mmtchell said:


> Just thought I'd start off by saying goodluck everyone this weekend, something special about the smell of black powder ..I always look forward to this season,,, I passed up a few bucks so I can hunt this great weekend....


Thought you might be talking about Jim Muzzy.


----------



## sherman51

the last few yrs I hunted the gun season I used my muzzy. now all I hunt is our ML season. I love hunting late in the yr. just a better chance of having snow. and I love the idea of 1 shot. not many follow up shots with my muzzy. one more day and a wake up for you diehard ML hunters. the best of luck to all the guys that goes out.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

sherman51 said:


> I love hunting late in the yr. just a better chance of having snow.


 There is something special about the late season especially with a fresh blanket of snow. Fresh tracks indicating deer nearby and the quietness of the dark woods is spellbinding, no better time to be in the duck blind also.
Looks like No snow this year for me but luckily no rain either.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Misdirection

PA's late flintlock season is in right now. This morning, I had breakfast with my boy and headed out. Deer were standing on the trail right by my stand! Guess I should have eaten faster!!!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

I love ML season,as others said I use my TC omega gun season as well. It’s much more accurate than my rifled slug gun or 44mag carbine. Taking a friend to some good private land in Adams county. He’s only killed 1 deer and my main objective is for him to get one.


----------



## sherman51

Misdirection said:


> PA's late flintlock season is in right now. This morning, I had breakfast with my boy and headed out. Deer were standing on the trail right by my stand! Guess I should have eaten faster!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


we hunted 3 days opening weekend of our muzzy season and fri and sat the 2nd week end getting in my stand about 10 to 15 minutes after legal hunting started each day. on sun morning we got started a little earlier. I was in the stand 8 minutes before legal hunting. at legal hunting I dropped a cap in and closed the barrel. 3 minutes later I looked at my watch with my deer laying some 12 steps away dead. if we had been late again I wouldnt have been there to take my deer. I always say its more about being in the right place at the right time.
sherman


----------



## walleye30

Good Luck to all the hunters out!!! Be safe with those front stuffers!!!


----------



## joekacz

Misdirection said:


> PA's late flintlock season is in right now. This morning, I had breakfast with my boy and headed out. Deer were standing on the trail right by my stand! Guess I should have eaten faster!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Hunted the second Pa.flintlock season yearrr's ago,it was a blast.A very good friend of mine,Gene Allen, got me started.What a great time and long season right after Christmas.Then you could shoot buck or doe.Now it's tag specific.Lot's of miss fires and misses. LOL


----------



## Misdirection

joekacz said:


> Hunted the second Pa.flintlock season yearrr's ago,it was a blast.A very good friend of mine,Gene Allen, got me started.What a great time and long season right after Christmas.Then you could shoot buck or doe.Now it's tag specific.Lot's of miss fires and misses. LOL


You can still shoot either or with your buck tag in flintlock, doe only with a doe tag. Just can't shoot a protected deer because of the antler restrictions. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ok now the excitement is really starting to set in. Everything’s loaded except my guns and I’m gonna go stir crazy today waiting to bust outta town. I foolishly agreed to ride with my hunting partner knowing he wouldn’t be home from work until 2. I could have already been in route and had camp setup and been enjoying the beauty of the middle of nowhere by 10 am. 
Something about those hills just suck me right in . When I’m there I never want t leave and when I leave I’m always planning my return. I know if I ever win the lotto I’ll be running off to the hills forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Wish I had a landowner tag left..... got spoiled ..... good luck to all heading out, 
going to be a wet start


----------



## RH1

Good luck tomorrow everyone. I will be out in the afternoon after taking care of family obligations. 
My 2 year old grand daughter is in swimming classes and I finally have a Saturday morning free to go watch


----------



## bobberbucket

Warm an foggy in my tree this morning. Saw a lot of deer last night driving around the property. Hopefully one will make a fatal mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

On my way down last night I saw deer in the fields. I’m out in the woods and hopein they come in, the fog has lifted where I’m at but haven’t seen any movement.


----------



## bobberbucket

Herd the first shot at 7:40 and a total of 5 so far all from MWCD land across the river from me. It’s super still perfect conditions minus the cold and snow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82

I’ve heard 1 shot so far. Very still here too.


----------



## kruggy1

I seen deer last night on other side of road. Im tucked in my Turkey chair against fallen timber. Fog and haze is starting to clear, so we will see. Did have one blow at me early from behind me in the field...


----------



## Smitty82

I can also feel the temp dropping


----------



## Junebug2320

No shots. Two ****, squirrel, and a coyote.  No shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kruggy1

kruggy1 said:


> I seen deer last night on other side of road. Im tucked in my Turkey chair against fallen timber. Fog and haze is starting to clear, so we will see. Did have one blow at me early from behind me in the field...


Never mind , just shot doe at 10 yrds..
Lol


----------



## CHOPIQ

Good job Kruggy!


----------



## garhtr

This doe was bedded about 50 yrds from the cabin but No horns spotted a.m. from my stand only a doe and yearling early
Try again this evening but tomorrow--- I'm duck hunting
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## hailtothethief

Only heard 1 shot this morn on my block. No one muzzle load anymore? I did see some nice bluejay and some young squirrels. I pushed the field next door on my walk back for lunch. Hopefully something circled back to the woods. I’ll get em after lunch.


----------



## loweman165

Nice quiet morning but nothing moving. At this point gonna stay on the stand all day. No shots heard yet. At least it isn't raining.


----------



## garhtr

Heard a shot on the neighbors farm but on my drive through the public not one vehicle and no shots heard a.m. on the public side.
Plenty of squirrels and deer sign.


----------



## bobk

loweman165 said:


> Nice quiet morning but nothing moving. At this point gonna stay on the stand all day. No shots heard yet. At least it isn't raining.


Been raining all day here. Too bad it’s not snow. Doesn’t feel like muzzy season at all. 



garhtr said:


> Heard a shot on the neighbors farm but on my drive through the public not one vehicle and no shots heard a.m. on the public side.
> Plenty of squirrels and deer sign.


It’s the gray squirrel rut. They are chasing everywhere. I watched 10-12 horndogs chasing one hot momma gray all over the place. I’m sure she’s worn out by now.


----------



## Smitty82

Here two shots all day, just got back out to my blind after taking a break and having lunch. Rain stopped here and the temp is getting colder. Hopefully I see some action this evening.


----------



## garhtr

In my tree 10 mins ---Another lucky doe, that fence divides public from private, she's on the public 
Putting my phone away she was able to sneak right in on me but they're moving.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## bulafisherman

Hunted in the morning, saw no deer, one yote, hear 7 shots here in Ashtabula co, iam done till mon morning, heading to southern Ohio for a change of pace


----------



## Smitty82

I saw no deer yesterday, this morning isn’t looking promising, the conditions are perfect but they just aren't where I’m at.


----------



## RH1

I saw 5 does yesterday evening. Hopefully a buck this afternoon


----------



## sherman51

Smitty82 said:


> I saw no deer yesterday, this morning isn’t looking promising, the conditions are perfect but they just aren't where I’m at.


don't get dis hearted. its all about being in the right place at the right time. I hunted hard last yr and got 1 shot at the only deer I seen all season. we found where the deer bedded down. had a huge blood spot. but couldn't find a drop of blood where it got up and left. I seen the deer move just as the rifle fired. I hope I made a marginal hit and the deer lived. but anyway, this yr I hunted 7 days hard. on the morning of the 7 day I heard something walking. I started looking where the sound was coming from. about 25 yrds I could make out a deer. all I had to do was raise my rifle sight in and fire. it was 27 minutes before sunrise when I looked at my watch. she went down where I shot her. she was only 12 steps from my tree. I sure do love it when things come together.

every morning we was about 10 to 15 minutes after legal hunting started when I got in my stand. that morning it was 8 minutes before legal hunting when I got in my stand. I got comfortable and at legal hunting I put a cap on closed it up and started waiting to see something. if we hadn't got an early start that morning I wouldnt have been there. right place right time. if you have fresh tracks where your hunting you know they are using the area.

good hunting to you and all the guys still hunting on this 2nd day of Ohio's ML season.
sherman


----------



## bobberbucket

Yesterday didn’t go as planned for me at 9am I saw movement down in front of me about 70 yards. Slowly making his way towards me was an 8pt I know well and have had some encounters with while bow hunting. He was being followed by a young 6pt the 8pt got within 45 yards turned broadside. I got what I thought was a good bead on him and touched the trigger gun gos boom smoke flys and as the smoke clears he’s still standing there. Just standing trying to figure out where I was. Seemed like an eternity went buy before they trotted off. I walked that shot 10 times trying to figure out what went wrong. I’m back at it this morning little snow on the ground I’ve seen 3 doe so far none offered a shot. Hopefully my luck changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kruggy1

kruggy1 said:


> Never mind , just shot doe at 10 yrds..
> Lol


Here's pics of that doe.


----------



## bobk

I saw 5 doe and 2 bucks in the afternoon hunt yesterday. One shed buck and a little forky. Didn’t go out this morning. Going to be the first that I can remember in a long time that I didn’t get a deer. Off to Florida for a week of meetings. 
Good luck the rest of muzzy season everyone!


----------



## ironman172

bobk said:


> I saw 5 doe and 2 bucks in the afternoon hunt yesterday. One shed buck and a little forky. Didn’t go out this morning. Going to be the first that I can remember in a long time that I didn’t get a deer. Off to Florida for a week of meetings.
> Good luck the rest of muzzy season everyone!


Your being way too picky

I felt cheated last year only getting one, after passing on 2 with the Xbow & red dot..... realized then how bad my dominant eye was with bad cataract (like looking through Vaseline)..... fixed right after ml season..... and loving my new eyes (both done)


----------



## Smitty82

Welp I’m still blessed to have filled one of my tags in November. I love muzzleloader, by far my favorite hunt, had yesterday and this morning. Good luck to y’all who are going out this evening and the next two days!


----------



## bobberbucket

I didn’t get it done saw 6 today all doe could have taken a shot. But after missing what I thought was an easy shot on that buck yesterday my confidence was low. Luckily I’ve got a couple doe in the freezer. And I’ll do the dance with those bucks again next fall. Good luck to those hunting the next couple days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I took a friend out tonight to try and get a doe for him. We hunted in a blind together. I didn’t take a gun. About 10 minutes after sunset a single deer came in at 90 yards. It looked like a mature doe. He hammered it and it dropped dead. It turned out to be a 1.5 year old buck that had already shed its antlers. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but we had fun and I’m happy that he got a deer.


----------



## bobk

Muddy said:


> I took a friend out tonight to try and get a doe for him. We hunted in a blind together. I didn’t take a gun. About 10 minutes after sunset a single deer came in at 90 yards. It looked like a mature doe. He hammered it and it dropped dead. It turned out to be a 1.5 year old buck that had already shed its antlers. Not exactly what I wanted to do, but we had fun and I’m happy that he got a deer.


Glad your buddy got a deer. Congrats on the successful day together. 

More times than not a single deer is usually a buck.


----------



## bobk

DP


----------



## Junebug2320

Hunted Sat morning Lorain county and didnt see a deer but did see a coyote, no shot. My buddy didnt see any deer so we packed up and headed south. Neither of us saw deer Sunday morning but he had a shot on a “moving” deer in the evening and missed. I got skunked again. Meanwhile my brother was covered in deer back in Lorain Cty and did wing a coyote. Just my luck I have two tags to use. I bought the second tag to “save money” before they increased the fee. Brilliant! Still time I guess. On our way back north, had a bobcat cross in front of us just south of Stillwater on SR800. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH1

Saw a good buck yesterday at last light. 
That's the 2nd time in my last 4 sits that I've seen him come out in the same spot. Time to make a move, I'm pretty sure I can setup within 100yds this evening. Hopefully today or tomorrow he follows the same trail to the field


----------



## garhtr

Duck hunted Sunday and arrived home to see this guy in the yard.














My wife said there were 3 bucks hanging around earlier.
Talk about rubbing salt in a wound 
Would have been an easy shot off the deck with my crossbow !
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## ironman172

Pretty buck..... bow is still in giving you a shot


----------



## halfrack

Shot him Saturday didn’t give up found him Sunday.


----------



## walleye30

Real nice Buck Fullrack!!!!


----------



## snag

That is one fine buck!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## sherman51

to bad it wasnt cold weather. nice buck though. congrats on finding him.
sherman


----------



## garhtr

http://ohiodnr.gov/news/post/ohio-s-muzzleloader-hunters-celebrate-time-honored-tradition
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------

